# Pizza delivery man has to deal with jerks at used car dealership



## MetsFan (Jan 15, 2015)

These guys are a piece of work. The best part is the guy at the end who says he has it all on video, audio, etc.

http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=030_1421237536

Here's another link to the story:

http://www.boston.com/news/local/massachusetts/2015/01/14/westport-car-dealership-messes-with-pizza-delivery-guy-feels-internet-wrath/zXO7rV6jreriD63xG0bj5L/story.html

and their Yelp page after the video:

http://www.yelp.com/biz/f-and-r-auto-sales-westport



> By Eric Levenson @ejleven
> 
> 
> Boston.com Staff | 01.14.15 | 4:44 PM
> ...


----------



## Supe (Jan 15, 2015)

LOL, love the first response:

"F&amp;R Auto Sales is now widely considered by my entire class (and soon, the entire internet) to be the benchmark example on how to destroy a small business. Thanks to F&amp;R Auto Sales, I saved over $750 on a new textbook!"


----------



## snickerd3 (Jan 15, 2015)

classic example of people not knowing how to count change properly (on the part of the dealership employees, not pizza driver).


----------



## goodal (Jan 15, 2015)

Seems like there is more to it than that. Why would they give him a bill they want right back and why not give the dude a tip? The car salesmen are morons for posting it as proof the pizza guy was "irate". if thats irate, I wonder what calm is. He had it together, they were the douche bags on many levels.


----------



## Supe (Jan 15, 2015)

50-43=0?


----------



## goodal (Jan 15, 2015)

I think what he was saying was the dude gave him some combination of cash that he expected to get right back. I dont think he gave a 50 or a 10 and 2 20's. Like me making a 5$ purchase and handing him 2 5's so he could give one back.


----------



## P-E (Jan 15, 2015)

This whole thing sounds cheesy to me.


----------



## mudpuppy (Jan 15, 2015)

goodal said:


> I think what he was saying was the dude gave him some combination of cash that he expected to get right back. I dont think he gave a 50 or a 10 and 2 20's. Like me making a 5$ purchase and handing him 2 5's so he could give one back.




This--the driver says they gave him two $20s and two $5s for a $42 check. Unless they are complete morons (which obviously they are), if they didn't intend to give a tip why wouldn't they give him two $20s and one $5? Unless they expected an $8 bill in return?


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2015)

good to know that some stereotypes are accurate.. I imagine this same scenario happens at Realtors offices as well..

I delivered Pizza in HS. I got paid $1.00 per delivery (1989/1990 ish) I didn't stay at that job long, if you had some long distances to drive and dealt with shitty people some nights you would lose money based on just gas money..


----------



## P-E (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## NJmike PE (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## jeb6294 (Jan 15, 2015)

The video is a security camera feed, so how did it get out there in the first place? Please tell me one of those brain surgeons thought it would be a good idea to upload it to YouTube.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 15, 2015)

^-- that's the story...


----------



## roadwreck (Jan 15, 2015)

jeb6294 said:


> The video is a security camera feed, so how did it get out there in the first place? Please tell me one of those brain surgeons thought it would be a good idea to upload it to YouTube.


This is the funniest part.


----------



## MetsFan (Jan 15, 2015)

Yeah, I think one of those morons thought it would be great to show the "irate" pizza delivery guy to the world. The video was first posted on Youtube and now it's private.


----------



## Lumber Jim (Jan 15, 2015)

Road Guy said:


> good to know that some stereotypes are accurate.. I imagine this same scenario happens at Realtors offices as well..
> 
> I delivered Pizza in HS. I got paid $1.00 per delivery (1989/1990 ish) I didn't stay at that job long, if you had some long distances to drive and dealt with shitty people some nights you would lose money based on just gas money..


same here except I did this for a couple of years in college. It's tough to keep a smile on your face when a customer hands you exact change and slams the door in your face or gives you a twenty when the bill is 19.90 and tells you to "keep the change"


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 16, 2015)

I tend to over tip delivery people. Generally I always give $5 minimum no matter what the order is, which sucks sometimes because it can turns a $7 sandwich into a $12 sandwich, however, I didn't have go get it and deal with the general public so it's most often worth it.


----------



## Supe (Jan 16, 2015)

I tend to base it on how far they have to drive. The Papa John's guy two blocks away gets $2.


----------



## engineergurl (Jan 16, 2015)

Supe said:


> I tend to base it on how far they have to drive. The Papa John's guy two blocks away gets $2.




lol, we don't have anyplace that delivers to the house... there are sometimes I would pay $20 for delivery if I could get it. Most often I usually order from Jimmy Johns and those guys ride their bikes so I figure they are working for it, but yeah two blocks I would reconsider since they don't really have to coordinate that stop on a route or anything


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 16, 2015)

Here's some good news out of this whole deal:

https://gma.yahoo.com/prank-pizza-delivery-guy-goes-viral-backfires-prompting-144025412--abc-news-Recipes.html


----------



## goodal (Jan 16, 2015)

Sweet revenge and he didnt even have to do anything to get it. They brought it on themselves. I love it.


----------



## frazil (Jan 16, 2015)

:Locolaugh:


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jan 16, 2015)

This is one case of the viral internet working splendidly well.


----------



## The Wizard (Jan 16, 2015)

The news report said the girl was ultimately fired. I wonder if management considered firing the big dude on the right as well.


----------



## blybrook PE (Jan 16, 2015)

Per the news report I saw, the fat man on the right didn't even work there!

Guy got sweet justice and his go fund me is over 10k!


----------

